# Rhodium coins now available



## jimdoc (Jul 6, 2009)

I will probably buy one or more just to have some rhodium to play with untill I get the catalytic converter process going.

http://rhodiumcoin.com/


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool!
If you would have been lucky enough to have a handful of them a few months ago, you could have made a handsome profit.
I doubt we'll see ten thousand an ounce anytime soon again though.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2009)

markqf1 said:


> Cool!
> If you would have been lucky enough to have a handful of them a few months ago, you could have made a handsome profit.
> I doubt we'll see ten thousand an ounce anytime soon again though.
> 
> Mark



not likely for years, as it was General Motors, that had bought massive amounts of Rhodium, but then the car sales tumbled at GovermentMotors.
NZdredger


----------



## Fournines (Jul 29, 2009)

If only it wasn't a 100% markup on the value...


----------



## butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

there is still the fuel cell, and solar and other alternative energy uses for these metals comming into the market, and of coarse we will still burn oil and gas they are just not going away just because somebody wants them to. we will still make catalysts, I heard the car company's had stockpiles of these metals and started dumping them into the market when they needed funds.


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2009)

butcher said:


> I heard the car company's had stockpiles of these metals and started dumping them into the market when they needed funds.



I could see the auto manufacturers doing that for liquidity.

But even if that is not the case there is little need to buy if you are making half the number of cars.

I think you are right though, no matter the application they are here to stay in industry and are rare. It may take a while though for supply/demand to find a new equalibrium.


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oz,
You hit the nail on the head.
Supply and demand.
Lets not forget what happened when the Russians decided to stop exporting for a while.

It seems to me that the Russians and South Africans are the two single most factors that can affect the price.
If either one were to stop exporting today, you would see the price jump as it did before.

Mark


----------



## EDI Refining (Jul 31, 2009)

Oz said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > I heard the car company's had stockpiles of these metals and started dumping them into the market when they needed funds.
> ...



Car manufacturing and sales may be slow in NA, but its booming in Asia. I not sure if Asia has emission regulations though, but I couldnt see the cars being sold over there, not having a catalytic converter. 

I would say the current PGM prices, are near the bottom.


----------



## Oz (Jul 31, 2009)

Peter.H said:


> Car manufacturing and sales may be slow in NA, but its booming in Asia. I not sure if Asia has emission regulations though, but I couldnt see the cars being sold over there, not having a catalytic converter.
> 
> I would say the current PGM prices, are near the bottom.



While I do not know what China or other Asian countries are doing with car exhaust, as a group they have a terrible track record when it comes to environmental concerns. This and cheap labor are the 2 big reasons they can fill our box stores like Wal-Mart cheaper than we can. I would be interested in hearing if they are using cats on their cars as well as if they are comparable to other countries emission standards or 1/10th that of an after-market cat.

Something to remember is that the price of something in dollars or another fiat currency is “nominal” value. PGMs will continue to be rare and desired/needed no matter the disruptions caused by governments of late.

Here is perhaps a good way of looking at it. As I write this the dollar is down to 78.30 for a loss so far today of 0.95 on the dollar index. This means that compared to the other major currencies of the world it has lost 1.2% of its value so far today.

Gold is at $954.20 for an increase in price of 2.20%, and silver is at $13.89 for an increase in price of 3.12% so far today.

Global trading in most commodities is priced in dollars so a person in another country has to buy dollars with his Yen or Euro in order to buy that ounce of PM. Using today’s gold price change so far today countries outside the US have seen the price of gold go up the same as a man in the US. in the nominal dollar spot price. However since the rest of the world can buy dollars for 1.2% less this afternoon than yesterday they get that as a discount compared to the man in the US. If there had been no change in the US spot price of gold the man in the US would say the price was unchanged, however the rest of the world would see gold’s value fall by 1.2% in their currency since the dollar was worth less.

From a US only perspective per the above numbers gold increased 2.2% in dollars while the dollar decreased 1.2% in value. So I ask you was it gold that went up in value, or that the dollar went down in value so you needed more of them to buy an ounce of gold? Is it plausible that since the US imports most of its goods that gold went up in price about the same as that refrigerator from China, computer from Japan, or the jet engine made in France?

Well I have gone off subject here and hope I did not just muddy the waters for some. My main point is that no matter the manipulations in the value of fiat currency or the flooding of paper instruments that are supposed to represent metal, neither of these mean anything when you need the item in hand for something. The shortage of physical supply will always win when there is a scarcity of supply compared to demand. It does take a bit for that to work through the system though. Gold and silver are more responsive to this than most commodities but if the dollar lost 50% of its value today how long do you think it would take the average guy in the US to realize that prices for all imported goods were getting ready to double in price?


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oz,
The "average guy" in the US doesn't have a clue.
These Americans are more spoiled than any other people in the world.
Thats changing though.

I look at it as nothing less than a redistribution of wealth.


Mark


----------

